# Diablo III Group



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

So...anyone here get D3? If you have it and want to group up, let me know! You can list your battlenet logins here and join our teamspeak @ vs9.tserverhq.com:9224

It is currently a 20 person server but may be upgraded depending on the volume. Have fun and happy gaming!


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm up for playing... Grillrd#1919


----------

